# BackYard Project Teaser 1



## Andy Keatts (Jul 23, 2011)

The Good the Bad... Let us know what you think. Full Length Free episodes to come......


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like a nicely done video. What's the angle though? Guess I wonder why you choose to post this in the predator hunting forum?

Lots of dog lovers here though. I am sure some others will reply.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it a commercial for something? I don't know what you were going for but yes, there are lots of dog lovers here.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Most of our dogs are working dogs loved and cared for.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmm Ill take a poke at it---there are good dogs and bad dogs. Good dogs we own, love, feed and take to the vet. Bad dogs we hunt, call, feed bullets and send to the grim reaper. Not sure if Im hitting the mark here but Im getting vibes. Just me I hope...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like an ad for the Mutt Strutt.

IF you are a predator hunter or like reading about it welcome to the forum Andy.


----------

